# Magnetic ride, worth it?



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

We have the Stronic 'is it worth it thread'.

Is MR worth it?

does it simply adjust between two settings, or also adjust within each setting? (I presume the latter hence the 'adaptive')

how do the two settings compare to the feel of standard suspension and the sports suspension?

I have read that MR is over the top for this sort of car and the standard supsension is more than adequate. Is it worth it or a nice gadget?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Philr said:


> We have the Stronic 'is it worth it thread'.
> 
> Is MR worth it?
> 
> ...


I have also heard that it is over the top for the TT and that was from two different salesmen at the dealership I am buying my TT from. However, I have only driven a TT with the Magnetic ride so I hope I havent made a mistake


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

re the 'over the top' comment:

http://www.aa.co.nz/motoring/Section?Ac ... ry_id=3706

comment is adj' to the AA rewards logo


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

No track days for me so didnt think worth it over the standard, but if I were then I would have opted for this.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm really scratching my head on this one myself - wondering should I go with it or not :?


----------



## shigs (Sep 16, 2006)

AidenL said:


> I'm really scratching my head on this one myself - wondering should I go with it or not :?


i've yet to receive my car (few days now  ) and i already wish that i specced mag ride.... and tyre pressure monitor..... why? cos i HATE blank buttons!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree about the blank buttons, it may be as much as an issue as the ability of the system.


----------



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... torder=asc

I can remember reading on another post (I can't find it at the min) that when the new TT was tested in Germany with proper racing drivers and Audi people the general consensus was that it's not worth it.

Guess the only proper way to decide is to test drive though.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

ben

thanks for the link - looks like the topic has been discussed in detail.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Define what you mean by 'worth it'

Â£1100 for an extra button? maybe
or worth more money come re-sale? MR wont add anything to the value,
or help the car drive better? will depend on where and your style,
or impress the ladies? nope,
or impress the forum? nope,
or impress your bankmanager? nope,
or impress the Audi sales man? yep - hes bonused on extras,

So what it really comes down to is - do YOU want it?  :wink:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

maybe


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Define what you mean by 'worth it'
> 
> Â£1100 for an extra button? maybe
> or worth more money come re-sale? MR wont add anything to the value,
> ...


Did you take MR on your second car Tosh?

I'm glad i took it, and i don;t want to miss it, it's best of both worlds, comfort ride and nice "hard" ride in the sport mode...

And i'm also glad if a lot off people won't take it, because than it will be exclusive :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I ordered it on the first!

Yes, i have it on the new one. 2nd car should be built by now, I will have a word with the dealer as to the where abouts of the car when i take my crappy spoiler in for repair on the 8th and triple check it.....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i knew you ordered it on both car's,

Just wanted to hear it from you :wink:

So to the rest off the MK2 driver's who still ain't sure what to do........the famous words: ....." i rest my case"

thx Tosh :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Rebel, I'm sure you're on comission for silver, turbines and MR! :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Donald, that's why i love it you get a second car......it doubled my comission 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've still not gone for turbines :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Tosh you rebel! :roll:

...that was not a question so don't start swapping sig pics to confuse us!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I've still not gone for turbines :wink:


Just wait till you see you're second car......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:lol: no the first car turned up with turbines, dont be jinxing the 2nd.


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

If I order a TT with S-line kit I have sports suspension.

1. What kind of plus could I have if I ordered MR too?

2. does MR has only two settings (sport and comfort)? 
Or both sport and comfort are adaptive 
(I mean sport adaptive harder, comfort adaptive softer)?


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

If you think you'll ever want to really lower the car, and make it handle like enthusiasts prefer, then you're better off not getting it. For the same money you can have high-end fully adjustable suspension that you can dial in the best of all worlds (ie, Bilstein PSS9 or KW V3)...stiff in corners and compliant over high frequency bumps, and still drop the car anywhere from 25/30mm to 50/60mm depending on the coilover.

Some new owners will install coilovers on newish cars, and those will set themselves apart from the pack--visually. Lowering and premium wheels are probably among the 2 biggest visual differences you can make. They'll change the handling dynamics too. May not please everyone, but if you appreciate the lowered look, ability to dial in dampening to suit your changing need, and real grip then coilovers are your best bet.

If you're the type person that leaves everything bone stock and you want a more sporty ride, then MR is for you. I do hear a lot of folks say MR is a bit too firm over high frequency bumps though. That wouldn't be ideal, as it may leave you not wanting to drive in the sport setting very much.

Another benefit on adjustible coilvers is the ability to change the dampening as the shocks age. Has anyone inquired to the replacement price of MR shocks when they go dead? ...and they will.


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ferrari use an almost identical system. The question of worth is subjective, but if a major supercar manufacturer thinks its good, there must be some truth to it.

The short answer: yes its worth it.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

T3 said:


> Ferrari use an almost identical system. The question of worth is subjective, but if a major supercar manufacturer thinks its good, there must be some truth to it.
> 
> The short answer: yes its worth it.


Ferrari owners don't mod cars, nor would you want to as it's dialed in for track duty out of the box. Not a valid comparison...sorry.


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> If you think you'll ever want to really lower the car, and make it handle like enthusiasts prefer, then you're better off not getting it. For the same money you can have high-end fully adjustable suspension that you can dial in the best of all worlds (ie, Bilstein PSS9 or KW V3)...stiff in corners and compliant over high frequency bumps, and still drop the car anywhere from 25/30mm to 50/60mm depending on the coilover.
> 
> Some new owners will install coilovers on newish cars, and those will set themselves apart from the pack--visually. Lowering and premium wheels are probably among the 2 biggest visual differences you can make. They'll change the handling dynamics too. May not please everyone, but if you appreciate the lowered look, ability to dial in dampening to suit your changing need, and real grip then coilovers are your best bet.
> 
> ...


And if I order a TT with S-line option I get Audi sports suspension (included).

What kind of plus could I have if I ordered MR too (having yet Audi sports suspension with S-line)?


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

emc3 said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > If you think you'll ever want to really lower the car, and make it handle like enthusiasts prefer, then you're better off not getting it. For the same money you can have high-end fully adjustable suspension that you can dial in the best of all worlds (ie, Bilstein PSS9 or KW V3)...stiff in corners and compliant over high frequency bumps, and still drop the car anywhere from 25/30mm to 50/60mm depending on the coilover.
> ...


Not sure if I understand your question?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

The reasons for why I ordered MR, is the ease to switch between comfort (when driving on bad roads in the city), and sport (when getting out of the city on good twisty roads).

It's probabely not the best you can get when it comes to sport settings compared to aftermarket high-end suspensions, and it's probabely not the best you can get if you want pure comfort, but it might be the best you can get if you want this kind of easy "switchability".


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Arne said:


> The reasons for why I ordered MR, is the ease to switch between comfort (when driving on bad roads in the city), and sport (when getting out of the city on good twisty roads).
> 
> It's probabely not the best you can get when it comes to sport settings compared to aftermarket high-end suspensions, and it's probabely not the best you can get if you want pure comfort, but it might be the best you can get if you want this kind of easy "switchability".


Yes, but what a rip off price. They add a little electric current to what's otherwise an average damper and charge you a price as if it's made from titanium and worthy of fitting to the R10 racer. No thanks!

The thing about coilovers where you can adjust compression and rebound is that you actually dial in a good amount of comfort while still making the car pretty solid in corners. Coilovers that don't allow for adjustable dampening are usually not very bump friendly.

It would be nice to be able to compare this kind of stuff, but usually even retailers don't have a demo around that you can test. You just have to hope it'll suit your desire, or find a car with the dampers you plan to install already fitted and beg for a test drive.

UK performance is an authorized KW stockist. I would hope they've installed a set of V3's in a new TT by now and could offer an opinion.


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> emc3 said:
> 
> 
> > Speed Racer said:
> ...


I mean:
now in Italy I can order the S-line option of TT that have not normal suspension but Audi sports suspetion.

What pros, additional advantages I have if I order MR if I have Audi sports suspension with S-line?


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

emc3 said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > emc3 said:
> ...


Well I don't know for sure, but usually sport suspension to a car maker means about a 10mm lowered ride height and some sort of matched dampening for the new height, but it's usually a minimally noticable visual or handling change. Bottomline is that all OEM dampers are B-quality and you can transform the handling with aftermarket suspension bits (made by suspension specialists). Most could care less; therefore would never go to the trouble and expense of upgrading their suspension, so at least it's nice that car makers give you some options, even if priced excessively.

Changing your suspension ain't cheap. My TT is getting fitted with KW V3 coilovers (List price is 1449 Euros for the parts only) in the next few weeks. I don't look forward to paying that bill necessarily.


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, Audi Sport suspension are 10mm lowered and are not an optional with S-line configuration.

Do you think MR can give me pros anyway also with Audi Sport suspension?


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

It'll make the car corner a little better, or at least roll over less in corners. But when you hit a bump in the corner you'll know it.

How much is the MR option in Italy?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

emc3 said:


> Yes, Audi Sport suspension are 10mm lowered and are not an optional with S-line configuration.
> 
> Do you think MR can give me pros anyway also with Audi Sport suspension?


I don't think you can get the MR suspension in combination with other suspensions. It's either MR or something else - but I might be wrong... :?:


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

MR in Italy is 1.375,00 euros.

Audi sports suspension is 630,00 euros 
(but you have it included if you take S-line www.audi.it configurator).

Maybe if you take S-line and MR they do not give you sports suspension and you do not pay for the up-grade to MR but you pay MR 1.375,00 euros anyway!!!

What do you think of it?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

emc3 said:


> MR in Italy is 1.375,00 euros.
> 
> Audi sports suspension is 630,00 euros
> (but you have it included if you take S-line www.audi.it configurator).
> ...


In Norway you can not choose a combination of S-line AND MR - stupid as that is. Because one should think that there are those who want's the other S-line "gadgets", but loose the sportsuspensions and get the MR instead.

But I do not know how that is in other countries, because I have seen that different options (and what is standard) is different depending on wich country you are in.


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

Arne said:


> emc3 said:
> 
> 
> > MR in Italy is 1.375,00 euros.
> ...


I agree!

I.e. I see than in Italy we have more colours options than in U.K..
But in U.K. standard edition is richer than in Italy...


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

emc3 said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > emc3 said:
> ...


The U.K standard edition is a better than in Norway as well - but not as good in some points. Heated seats f.ex. are standard in Norway, as well as aluminium pedals and footrest.


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Without tracking it is MR really an option?


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

MR in Italy is an option.


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry, I meant - if your not taking your TT on track days etc, why have MR?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Chunk said:


> Without tracking it is MR really an option?


You don't like the MR Chunk?

I have tested two TT's (2.0) - with and without MR, and what actually made the decision for me was the exctra comfort in comfort mode 

How much better (if any) the sport mode is compared to standard suspensions (or the sport suspensions) when driving a bit hard, is hard to say.

But with MR you at least have the posibility to switch - even though it's not a big differens between the modes. And I have heard that it is when you push the car real hard (f.ex on trackdays) that you realy feel the differens between the modes.


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

So you like the softer option??, MR sport would make harder.. I will just stick to standard and live and get used to it in all conditions :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

When we had the run out past High Force the MR soaked up the bumps better on the sport setting it was wierd as the road surface was really poor but put MR on the harder setting and it was amazing.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Chunk said:


> So you like the softer option??, MR sport would make harder.. I will just stick to standard and live and get used to it in all conditions :wink:


If you had seen the poor conditions on some of the city roads around here, you would understand. And I will be using the car to the office every day....

But I will also use it on trackdays (going to Nurburgring in easter if everything works out with delivery :roll: ). so I think that for my use the MR is a good option - and not that expensive in Norway compared to the prize of the car - wich is very high due to car taxes in Norway.

F.ex. the 3.2 is aprox 15.000 Â£ MORE than the 2.0. And I have to pay aprox 45.000 Â£ for my 2.0 with all the options....


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

Does MR include painted brake callipers in grey?


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Perhaps if you have larger alloys MR might be an advantage (in comfort mode ) as it would reduce the tendency for the ride to be harsh, particularly over rough surfaces?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

emc3 said:


> Does MR include painted brake callipers in grey?


Nope - at least not in Norway. The painted callipers are optional, and I did not think it was worth the extra cost.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Philr said:


> Perhaps if you have larger alloys MR might be an advantage (in comfort mode ) as it would reduce the tendency for the ride to be harsh, particularly over rough surfaces?


I think you have a point there Phil. Even though I will only go to 18" for summer tyres, and 17" for winter tyres.

But everyone have their own opinion here, and for me the choice was simple after trying it out (it was 18" on both the cars I tested). And as I said earlier, I think that if I had had the posibility to drive the cars even harder on good surface, the differens between comfort and sport (and standard suspensions) would have been even greater.

So I am so far very happy with my choice


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I have driven both and whilst the Magnetic Ride does provide a softer ride that isn't my thing.

A stiff sporty suspension is what driving a TT is all about for me.

I personally think it would have been a waste of money for me.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

So MR on Normal is softer than standard non-Sport suspension? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

emc3 said:


> Does MR include painted brake callipers in grey?


Yes in the UK


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes

The standard non magnetic suspension is fairly stiff/typical of my MK I

The Magnetic ride in Standard setting provides a soft albeit very impressive and comfy ride and when in Sport Mode to me is very similar to the standard Non Magnetic Ride suspension.

However, I have only had 4 spins in a TT and my last drive was October.

I think I have made the right decision although the MR is revolutionary and very clever and if Audi were to utilise it in one of their larger models I think it will be a good thing.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What you have to remember is MR is not just two settings


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> What you have to remember is MR is not just two settings


Irrelevant to me.

I personally think it is a gimmick that simply isnt necessary for the TT but each to their own.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > What you have to remember is MR is not just two settings
> ...


I think it's not only a gimmick - and they are standard on the new R8, wich actually says a lot.... 8)


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

So why isnt it standard on the TT Then ?

Because it is a Gimmicky extra they can charge you over a grand for thats why.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> So why isnt it standard on the TT Then ?
> 
> Because it is a Gimmicky extra they can charge you over a grand for thats why.


Then I think you and I have different oppinion of what a "gimmick" is :wink:

What you say (or use as an argument) is that everything that is not standard is a gimmick... :roll:

The TT is not a pure sport car in the way R8 is - and the R8 is delivered with MR as standard. One could then continue that argumentation, and say that a TT with MR is more of a sport car than a TT with standard suspensions :wink:

There are a lot of things that could be delivered as standard on the TT and make the standard a "better" car. But isn't it "better" to make a standard car a bit less costly, and let those who want to and can afford, specify a "better" and more expencive car :?:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne said:


> There are a lot of things that could be delivered as standard on the TT and make the standard a "better" car. But isn't it "better" to make a standard car a bit less costly, and let those who want to and can afford, specify a "better" and more expencive car :?:


The only problem with this is that (in the UK anyway) the options lose all their value when you re-sell the car.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of things that could be delivered as standard on the TT and make the standard a "better" car. But isn't it "better" to make a standard car a bit less costly, and let those who want to and can afford, specify a "better" and more expencive car :?:
> ...


In Norway the problem is that if you have not got the popular options, it is difficult to find someone that want's to buy your car. They will go for a used car WITH the options instead....


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

I dont think MR is essential but it is certainly not a gimmick.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

my current 3.2 is non mr, my new 3.2 I'm collecting in march has mr. i will try to do a fair comparison after Ive lived with the car for a week. i will however do a initial thoughts too,


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

Arne said:


> In Norway the problem is that if you have not got the popular options, it is difficult to find someone that want's to buy your car. They will go for a used car WITH the options instead....


Do you think that Satellite navigation system Plus should be a must as option for this car?


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

emc3 said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > In Norway the problem is that if you have not got the popular options, it is difficult to find someone that want's to buy your car. They will go for a used car WITH the options instead....
> ...


A little off topic aren't we...


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> emc3 said:
> 
> 
> > Arne said:
> ...


Yes, sorry, it was in the discussion...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

octagonmike said:


> Yes
> 
> The standard non magnetic suspension is fairly stiff/typical of my MK I
> 
> ...


Sorry Mike, but that's not thrue.

I also drive in a A3 with sportsuspension (called over here :ambition) 
And i can tell you, that the "comfort" mode from MR is much stiffer than the sportsuspension from Audi on the A3.
Second, the "sport" suspension is much harder than the standars suspension on the TT.
Third, Wallsendmag also told it, it's a adeptive system, so it's not just a "stiff" ride, or some gimmick, like "bouncing" car's.
In fact, it will be availble on the next A4 generation this year. And it will be copyed by other manufacturers, that's for sure. 
Do you realy think Ferrari would build some "gimmicks" on there 599? which has the same magnetic demper-system as the Mk2?

I think you find it a gimmick because you didn't take it. But just as every other option on a car, it's al a on personal choices, Some go for the big 19 wheels, and some go for the Magnetic Ride system..... some choose Navigation, and some Choose DSG ....
Some go for the "comfort" options and some for the "driver" options...

Except Tosh, he will get a car with almost every option :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol - you told me to.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Rebel said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Yes
> ...


Ok Rebel. Point 1 is that a TT is not a Ferrari. I am sure that the Ferrari and the R8 will benefit greatly from the Magnetic Ride.

I CHOSE not to have it after driving both MR and Non MR and I decided that a 2.0T without MR was better than a 3.2 V6 WITH MR. I dont find it a gimmick because I dont have it I dont have it because I find it a Gimmick 

Money isnt an object with me and I chose not to have MR purely on that basis that I din't feel it at all necessary.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Who talked abouth money???

But just read your own post, you said, it was a gimmick.
Maybe the fact that you find it a gimmick tell's us, more abouth you than abouth Magnetic Ride :wink:

For the people who are going to order a MK2, and also enjoy "driving" ....i would advice to try this great system in a test-drive.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> I decided that a 2.0T without MR was better than a 3.2 V6 WITH MR.


Did you even sit in the cars? 
You cant have driven them correctly then!
The fabled mags you keep banging on about rate MR above everything else - cant have it both ways. either the mags are right, or the mags are wrong. :lol:

If people dont like it, so be it. doesnt matter. if people do like it doesnt matter but even im sure its not a gimmick and im not a MR fan.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Some of you overcomplicate this stuff. MR is worth it if you want the best/most sporty OEM suspension Audi offer, and you know that you are happy with the stock ride height and don't desire to lower the car...ever.

If you want to lower the car (for appearance and/or better stability), and improve the handling beyond the capability of MR (and that wouldn't be hard), then for exactly the same money you could buy Bilstein PSS9s and lower up to 60mm, and have total control of both rebound and compression dampening (a little more cash would get you KW V3s). With either, you can dial in exactly how you like the car to behave over the street surfaces inherent to your operating environment.

Now I would really be impressed if (one day) suspension systems alter mechanical grip based on wet/dry conditions, ambient temperature, road surfaces, etc. For that you would need variable spring rates, dampening, and roll bar stiffness.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Tosh

Of course I sat in the cars I drove both of them.

If I want to express an opinion then I will.

I dont know who you think you are but yous seem to think you are in charge of this forum some times.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Speed Racer said:


> * MR is worth it if you want the best/most sporty OEM suspension Audi offer*


Thx Speedracer, this was in the magazines and in different test.
But some people just don't believe it. Therefore thx that you repeated it.

Lowering car's is not everybody's "thing"... and stiffer car's like race-car's is also not everybody's "thing", therefore is Magnetic Ride proberly designed , to give best off both worlds in one system.
Maybe there are car's with some eibach-demper's who are stiffer and much quicker around the track, but at least i have a car where i also can drive in daily traffic with some comfort....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> Tosh
> 
> Of course I sat in the cars I drove both of them.
> 
> ...


Not at all - i express the same as others, but the opposite of some.
Be rather crap if we all had a white TT with red leather and the ipod connector and talked about tyre black would it not?

I disagree with you on this - is that allowed? Rebel also disagrees with you, as do others it would appear. However some agree with you. Whos right - i am as i paid for my car. what you have on you car is down to you.

The mags you love for the reviews and advise on engines/package dont agree with you - hence my point. If you want people to respect your opinion you need to do the same - as indeed i do.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Rebel

Question was is Magnetic Ride Worth It ?

This is a discussion forum and the thing that makes it interesting is peoples opinions. What you and Tosh like to believe is that if you have it on your car then it must be right because you are the all knowing.

Allow people to have their opinions. It is what makes the board interesting.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> Rebel
> 
> Question was is Magnetic Ride Worth It ?
> 
> ...


I dont have it on my car and if you look back (in lots of threads) you will see i said it makes minimal difference in normal driving. (much to rebels annoyance im sure)

gimmick

â€¢ noun a trick or device intended to attract attention rather than fulfil a useful purpose.

Think this describes FSI more!


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel
> ...


Tosh you have it on your new car though dont you ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah - rebel told me i had to.

He can get really masterful. :wink:

Im sure you could get a better setup as previous said than MR, but im not into modding and know bugger all about the technical side of what is or is not good.
These are just cars. put petrol in and drive. im not going to get upset about it. Its all crap and doesnt mean anything.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > * MR is worth it if you want the best/most sporty OEM suspension Audi offer*
> ...


Personally, to me it's not worth it as I can better it for the same money, and get more of what I'd want, which is a suspension that not only reduces body roll, but keeps the car level and planted during both acceleration and hard braking, and provides the most mechanical grip I can get for hard cornering. With a good coilver setup, you can dial in good comfort too. I have no doubt that the MR is good for people that don't mod their cars, but unfortunately Audi priced it up there with some of the best street (not track) coilovers on the market. That would make it more of an easy decision for me.

Lastly, no OEM damper lasts more than about 50K miles. How much are replacement MR dampers? Good coilovers will last beyond 150K miles.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This is why i think MR will not be a good 2nd hand market seller. COST!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

[smiley=help.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Speedracer you look completly different to the car as we do.
You're car is in the garage for the winter and you don't use it the in winter
you told us. 
You use the car on a track, so you like a stiffer car. Therefor the coice for Biltstein or Eibach.

But there are also a lot of people who just want a car, "outh off the box" drive that car 2 or 3 year's and than buy a new one.
People who don't have the time or the knowledge to go shopping for the best suspension ever.

Audi gave the TT a standard suspension, not to stiff and not to soft.

And for those who want more, and also like some "driving" they got the option : Magnetic Ride.
I have it now more 2 months and i love it (boths modes)
I drove with it in both modes on the Nurburgring in november last year, and i can assure you that the normal standard suspension can't catch up on a track.

But some people never visit a track, some people never push the car some little further than "normal" driving, and for those i advice to take the standard supsension.
But i also advice not to test Magnetic Ride, because otherwise they will have a dillema, and they are back at "one".

Demper's are build by "Delphi" , streetracer, so they are not OEM, ang "gone" in 50K.
I had my first MK2 for 5 year's and drove almost 400 lap's on the ring (most terrible track for a suspension) and when i sold the car the dempers where still okay.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Mike indeed that was the question.... "is it worth it"

But who are you to give a answere to that question? You don't have it? You drove it for just 30 minutes in a testcar??

Normaly the people who answere such a question, are the people who have it, or who have the experience with the system?

If someone ask me is Bose wort it ?
I will say no........i got Bose, but i give a honest answere.......no
Because it doesn't make the difference to the normal speakerset (believe me i heard it)


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Rebel you have described exactly why I havent gone for MR.

I have no need for it. I will never take my car to a track and the amount of traffic around our way will mean I wont get the opportunity to drive it to the mx.

I like the TT from a style point of view and I think the standard suspension is fine for me and my requirements.

Thats all


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Speedracer you look completly different to the car as we do.
> You're car is in the garage for the winter and you don't use it the in winter
> you told us.
> You use the car on a track, so you like a stiffer car. Therefor the coice for Biltstein or Eibach.
> ...


Maybe you had trouble comprehending. I said MR is for normal people who just want the best Audi can offer. For those wanting more, there is more (and for the same money). Delphi makes the electronic system I'm sure, but not the dampers themselves (or perhaps they source them from a second party). Neverthesless, they are OEM, as they came on the car. And no car maker makes their own dampers of any type. Companies like Audi and BMW typically source them from Sachs. Good, but not great. Finally, OEM dmapers do fall off considerably at around 50K miles. Typically owners can't tell as the decline is so gradual. Replace them at that point and you can tell a huge difference. Not only because of the damper, but the bearing/upper strut mount is proably dead too.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

So what's your advice Speedracer? 
For a guy like Mike who want a car just for the looks?

And what's your advice for those who want more?
Not to go for the MR, also not for the sportsuspension? But to go for.... ?
Please give those people who are confused from your story, the advice what to do, at least you got the experience....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> If someone ask me is Bose wort it ?
> I will say no........i got Bose, but i give a honest answere.......no
> Because it doesn't make the difference to the normal speakerset (believe me i heard it)


cheers - feel much better now :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol:

But at least you will get the original badges on the speaker's, and they look cool :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Rebel said:


> So what's your advice Speedracer?
> For a guy like Mike who want a car just for the looks?
> 
> And what's your advice for those who want more?
> ...


I think I was clear enough. Mike is obviously satisfied without MR. What else matters? You like it. What else matters? My point was to point out that MR is an expensive option to those that are still contemplating it, and point iout it's limiting in that you're stuck with it and it's non-adjustable. Lots of people mod their cars, which is why companies like Bilstein, KW, Eibach, Koni, H&R, etc. invest huge amounts of time and money developing better suspension options than OEM.

On this forum, people go on and on about modded MKIIs they see from car shows, etc. Most are lowered for a more aggressive stance. It's what a lot of people want. For the cost of MR you can have that tuner car look (or something inbetween) and a better handling car than MR can offer. That's my point.

You've already spent your money, so i'd expect you to defend it to the grave. But for all those that haven't made the same mistake, there's other considerations, which is the point of this thread.

You were all happy with my words until I stated I wouldn't buy it. Imagine that. As long as everyone agrees with you, you're a happy camper. People are capable of making their own decisions, believe it or not, and don't need to rely on your "experience" above all else. If that were the case, guess Audi should just make MR standard, and get rid of Bose too. What's the point, Rebel has made his assessment and challenges the world to disagree.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Speed Racer

Spot on.

We should all just do what Rebel says. He is the all knowing one.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Speedracer just one question, and i will stop, because we had these conversation's many times, and some people now that you are only over here on the MK2 forum to make some jokes with us, and than dissapear, because you don't like the MK2 at all (you said it yourselve in many other thread's on the MK1 forum) :wink:

I drove last 3 year's a lot of rounds on the Nurburgring, i was there very often, i never saw you or you TT, or a picture? I spoke a lot off german TT owner's to share some information abouth the TT behavior on the Nurburgring. 
Why do you want to believe some people that you are some race-expert in suspension's.
I like the pic in you signature, looks very racy. But please don't try me to confince that MR isn't worth the money, because you never drove it, more than 1 hour. ( did you drove it at all?)

Further i believe the people who wanted to know if it's worth the money, have now some opionion's to read indeed.
Mike the carpolischer doesn't like it, and i like it :lol: 
Tosh just don't want to have a blank button :wink: 
And Speedy, doesn't like the MK2 at all i think :wink:


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > So what's your advice Speedracer?
> ...


it will be in 5 or so years...
even without the option of sport mode, the dampering rate of change, and best of all world "real driving situation" make it an obvious new tech which will filter down to all Audi's in the next 5 or so years. Not to mention other manufactures..


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Fully agree.... and i think the people who drive a car without MR shouldn't "shout" as hard as they do, because they look look silly...don't know what they are talking abouth...

Just like other company's are building there own DSG now ( like Porsche-Ford-Mitsubitshi) ......Magnetic Ride system's or other active suspension's will make the car's better to drive and safer.

10 year's ago everybody shouted at xenon..... 10 year's later, everyone want's xenon.
DSG the same.....
Audi Space Frame the same....
Same with ESP....

If you don't like inovative impovement's than don't buy a Audi, because that's where the brand stands for.....

After 5-6 year's 70-80% from all Audi's has a Magnetic Ride Suspension.
It's the same with all new technology's.....


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

T3 said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Not necessarily. First rule is to make money. And to do that you need options so base prices are low to start. MR is a sport function, not a safety related one such as braking, traction, and road holding aids. And someone tell rebel that Audi didn't invent ESP, nor did they first conceive adding aluminum to frames and bodies. I guess it helps when you speak from actual knowledge.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Speedracer just one question, and i will stop, because we had these conversation's many times, and some people now that you are only over here on the MK2 forum to make some jokes with us, and than dissapear, because you don't like the MK2 at all (you said it yourselve in many other thread's on the MK1 forum) :wink:
> 
> I drove last 3 year's a lot of rounds on the Nurburgring, i was there very often, i never saw you or you TT, or a picture? I spoke a lot off german TT owner's to share some information abouth the TT behavior on the Nurburgring.
> Why do you want to believe some people that you are some race-expert in suspension's.
> ...


You think way too much. And that's definitely not your forte. Neither is logic, 'cause you possess little of that too. I hope you realize how lacking about everything you write is. But I'll cut you some slack and not go for the throat as I know you try and English is apparently hard for you.

Anyway, I added my .02 to this thread only because owners to be (doesn't include you) were missing a viable option, which is that you could mod the suspension for the same money as MR and get a completely different result. I wasn't forcing this option as "you're an idiot if you think differently than me."

Again, you're only happy if people think like you or adopt your ideas.

My experience comes from 3 decades of riding high performance motorcycles, and with that comes a strong appreciation for how settings and small changes can affect handling and ride quality behaviors. Same applies to cars. That's why I would never just add lowering springs, as I'm not one to buy something that doesn't give me the flexibility to dial it in to my liking. The whole point for me is to be satisfied with the behavior of the car in the real world, around real corners, and over real bumps. If I wanted someone else's solution I'd just buy a coilover that has completely preset dampening. But then I'd know I couldn't adjust it to my liking, nor could I adjust it as it changes over its life...and it will change...that's a fact.

I already said MR has a purpose in life so what's your problem? You first owners probably aren't the ones that will be modding your car anyway, nor replacing the shocks in 50K miles (when they need it). So what difference does it make I guess? Buy whatever you want...it's your money and your decision. Thankfully I'm not required to incorporate others' thoughts into my decision making.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I never said that xenon was invent by audi, i never said that aluminium frame was invented by audi, and i never said that esp was invented by audi......and everybody know's audi didn't invent the DSG-gearbox ( it was Porsche)........some people can't read :wink:

What i said and what i ment was that some people never want to hear from new technology's. They will say that they these things are all gimmick's or too expensive "toy stuff"
But 5 year's later when more brand's make model's with these technology's i ment, than they can't deny it anymore, and they buy a car with those option's.
Just look at speedracer's car, he also got a new technology .........DSG....
2 year's ago, nobody wanted to hear abouth some automatic gear change, it was for older people.........and "real" man use a stick for changing gear's. 
Well right , therefore almost 40% from all MK2's are build with DSG....

Second............speedracer...... a adaptive suspension is a big improvement for safety.....the fact, you didn't know that, show's that you don't understand how the system work's at all.

Third, the fact that you didn't react at my question abouth youre driving experience with MR, and your driving experience ( like you are saying on the MK1-forum) on the nurburgring......just show's that you ain't such a "schumacher" like you pretend to be.
You may have a biltstein suspension and you may have the very very "light wheigt" BBS-ch wheels on your mk1 ....but i think it's more for the show, than for driving on a track.
So ... You can fool some people over there on the MK1 forum, but you sure don't fool me with your "driving" experience on the track.

I will say it again.... i think you are only over here to make some jokes and pull some strings. i can quote different post where you said that you don't like the MK2 at all, and never buy one......
Speedy, i like when you want to play, and believe me, i can handle it, it's all posted with a laugh :lol: 
But please don't try getting the MK2 with his new improvement's to the ground by saying bad thing's because now it's getting obvious you do....

Can we go on topic now?

Is Magnetic Ride worth it?

That's the same question as.... Is a MK2 worth the money?
I think if you buy a Golf GTI........or even better, if you buy a Seat Leon FR, you will get almost the same technology on board as the TT....
Except some interior-stuff.....and except the option's you can buy on a MK2 such as MR...
After 2-3 year's they wiil also availble on the Golf and the Seat. that's for sure.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Rebel

You are a really strange one do you know that ?

Very, Very strange. In a control freak sort of way.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

He strongly supports his point of view, as others have done.

Getting OTT now, every other thread is a confrontation.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> He strongly supports his point of view, as others have done.
> 
> Getting OTT now, every other thread is a confrontation.


The only confrontation starts when you and or Rebel get involved.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What you seem to be accusing both rebel and i off would also appear to be the very same thing you do yourself. I never agree with rebel on anything FYI. But you have to be right on everything. drive train, engine, colour, MR - need i continue?

I don't agree with you. Simple as that.

If you feel you must have the last word - fine, post away, i wont reply.
I've said all i want to say to you and i frankly would rather do some else than continue this crap.

off to lick the pavement,


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Back to the question in hand, I think.

I'm probably an average driver. Perhaps a little above average in terms of actually concentrating on what I'm doing rather than picking my nose and cutting corners etc. as a result. But nevertheless average when it comes to "on the edge" travel.

So, with that in mind, I have to honestly say that so far I have not noticed a darn bit of difference in the handling characteristics or capabilities of the car with or without MR in sports mode. So on that basis, at the moment, for me it serves no purpose. Perhaps time will tell.

I think, unless you are an experience and talented track driver, I do not think anyone would be able to feel or appreciate the benefits of MR (assuming there are any) from a short test drive. So what's the real basis of a buyer's decision to opt for MR? I think it is simply either magazine hype / blind faith in technology, or one-upmanship. For me it was the former. I hope in time my decision will be vindicated.

On the question of safety and MR. In terms of road handling, a stiffer and lower suspension is generally better as the centre of gravity of the car is lower and better controlled. However, that starts to have a negative affect if the suspension is too stiff, especially on bumpy or greasy surfaces.

Is this something to consider when driving around on our gloriously well maintain and dry roads? Is a TT more likely to lose grip in a wet/greasy/bumpy corner with sports mode on or off? Or is the sports setting well within the limits of where the stiffness of the suspension becomes counterproductive?


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> So, with that in mind, I have to honestly say that so far I have not noticed a darn bit of difference in the handling characteristics or capabilities of the car with or without MR in sports mode.


I'm not 100% sure on this, but I'm sure the bumpy main road by my local Audi dealer was much smoother in the MR demo car (Sports mode off) than my non MR version. It could have just been the demo car's tyre pressures being low though, who knows


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think the non-MR car was a bit more fidgity. But it was so long ago that I drove one, I can't really member.  I was too overcome by the sound of the V6 to notice such trivialities. :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

It's a good thing Karsci abouth the wet and softer suspension.
I also never use the "sport" mode when it's raining. You prefer indeed a softer ride in the rain for more grip.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I went out for a blast last night, and the difference with MR in sports mode is beginning to become apparent. The car turns into corners more sharply, and seems to sit more solidly in the corners. But it does seem to be a bit more prone to stepping out of line on greasy / cold surfaces when provoked - too much gas / lift off. But it is very controllable. I went round a large deserted roundabout last night a couple of times, playing with the throttle. Either I was gripping the steering wheel too hard (which is likely), or the reviewers are right - the steering is far to light, and gives away nothing about the front and rear losing grip.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I do worry the steering is too light


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> I went out for a blast last night, and the difference with MR in sports mode is beginning to become apparent. The car turns into corners more sharply, and seems to sit more solidly in the corners. But it does seem to be a bit more prone to stepping out of line on greasy / cold surfaces when provoked - too much gas / lift off. But it is very controllable. I went round a large deserted roundabout last night a couple of times, playing with the throttle. Either I was gripping the steering wheel too hard (which is likely), or the reviewers are right - the steering is far to light, and gives away nothing about the front and rear losing grip.


Any more thoughts or observations on the MR? I'd be really interested to hear more thoughts from you guys who are living with it at the moment - would you go with it again for example?


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

AidenL said:


> I do worry the steering is too light


Something they'll rectify with beefier models I'm sure. You must remember that car makers these days are trying to make their models fit a very wide demographic. If there's a S version it'll be targeted at more or less the type person who seeks out what I can only assume you're looking for, and can appreciate the differences.

Of course you can always upgrade the suspension and add bigger ARBS, etc. I saw today where H&R already have a 26/22 F/R ARB set for the new TT, and even a spring set for the MR with if I recall correctly a 30mm drop.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I do worry the steering is too light
> ...


I'd like a bit more feel and feedback from the tiller alright :wink:

Interesting that the MR springs are coming available, thats giving me a whole new set of possibilities if I spec MR then - thanks for that tip


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Re: the steering, do you think the power assist is switched complete off when travelling at speed? I wonder whether a VAGCOM tweak could improve things - I would certainly be happier if the power steering backed off earlier than it does.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Re: the steering, do you think the power assist is switched complete off when travelling at speed? I wonder whether a VAGCOM tweak could improve things - I would certainly be happier if the power steering backed off earlier than it does.


Me too - is there anyone out there who could check this? What speed does the assistance noticably decrease at? :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Mercedes has introduced there version of Magnetic Ride...

You can order it already on the new Mercedes C.
It's in the advanced agility package.

Rumour's are that BMW will have the same kind of technology on the next 3-serie's. Audi will introduce the magnetic ride this year on the new A4.

source: Auto Motor und Sport

Anyone who thinks that Magnetic Ride is still a gimmick? Get awake......it's the new "ESP" .....and i love it


----------



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Get awake


LOL :lol:

Wake up :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

benjones said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Get awake
> ...


Close enough !


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm looking forward to MR being available on the A5 when it comes out in the summer/autumn.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Wake up !!! :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Wake up !!! :wink:


We heard ya the first time !  :lol:

Right, I'm definitely adding Magnetic to my order now, I was umming and ahhhing, to hell with poverty, I'm having it :wink:


----------



## Smeermaas (Jan 22, 2007)

What should I do? I'm confused. At the moment my ordered TT comes with the S-line package including the sports suspension and the 19" 7-spoke wheels. I don't want to be shaken about on my way to work every day so I'm looking for at least some comfort if possible. Which will provide most comfort, sports suspension or the MR on comfort setting?


----------



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

Smeermaas said:


> What should I do? I'm confused. At the moment my ordered TT comes with the S-line package including the sports suspension and the 19" 7-spoke wheels. I don't want to be shaken about on my way to work every day so I'm looking for at least some comfort if possible. Which will provide most comfort, sports suspension or the MR on comfort setting?


I've done hours of reading about this and I think the general consensus is that MR on comfort is very slightly smoother than the standard suspension and sport mode is similar to sports suspension. I haven't driven an MR car though so I'm not the best person to comment.


----------



## Smeermaas (Jan 22, 2007)

benjones said:


> Smeermaas said:
> 
> 
> > What should I do? I'm confused. At the moment my ordered TT comes with the S-line package including the sports suspension and the 19" 7-spoke wheels. I don't want to be shaken about on my way to work every day so I'm looking for at least some comfort if possible. Which will provide most comfort, sports suspension or the MR on comfort setting?
> ...


This should mean I have to go for MR if I want greater comfort than the sports suspension can provide? Is it even possible to combine MR with the S-line sports package?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not 100% sure as sline is not available in the UK.

MR cant be combined with Sports/lowered suspension.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Deciding on MR is a real head scratcher - its s lot of money, for something that few who have specced it say really only gleans next to imperceptible gains? :?

I'm wondering again whether to leave it on or not.........wish more folk had it , so we could get more conclusive opinions :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm having it on the new one.

maybe those that are saying its crap a) havent driven it, or b) dont want to admit it is?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I've ordered it for mine... if it ever arrives... feels like I've been waiting for yonks! :roll:


----------



## Smeermaas (Jan 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I'm having it on the new one.
> 
> maybe those that are saying its crap a) havent driven it, or b) dont want to admit it is?


I don't think it's crap but I don't know if I should get it or not. I want the suspension which gives me most comfort. I'm ordering my TT in Belgium and using the car configurator it is possible to combine the s-line package with MR... what to do... what to do.... ??

Some people here must have experience already driving with MR, how is it comfortwise?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'm having it on the new one.
> 
> maybe those that are saying its crap a) havent driven it, or b) dont want to admit it is?


I haven't driven it , wish I could get the chance, so I'm ordering it blind 

Have you driven it Tosh? Any thoughts?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I've tried it, but only once.

On a large, empty roundabout, I pushed it faster and faster to see how much it would lean. With the MR off, it still felt well planted, yet slightly softer than my 225 - that may have been down to it just feeling "different" though.

I tried it again with the MR on sport mode, and the car just kept level to a much higher speed. It also stayed firmly pointing the right way when I floored it and swung the wheel the opposite way to exit the roundabout to see how the weight would transfer in such a situation.

I can't claim to have much use for it in 99% of the driving I'll do, but it is a cool feature and it falls in the "I want that" category. 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I drove both back to back on the launch day (Oct) so my memory of the difference is some what vague now. I did not on the day feel too much difference. the sport mode appeared to 'crash' over pot holes much more, but also seem to turn in on corners better. Comfort seemed softer than the std setup but didn't roll all over the place either.

That said, Ive not been a big fan of MR (as others will testify to), but i have the options on my new car. If it was a total waste i wouldn't have gone for it.

My concern was that the option will be a bit of a white elephant on the 2nd hand market (cost for replacement parts) but i thought sod it, don't care about the next person.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks guys - well in all fairness, I think the Sport option gives you sport settings, solid, hard even, so I guess it does what it says on the box - might be good for a solo run over some back roads where outright handling and performance is paramount - thats what I want it for, and if it can do that, as well as give a comfy cruising setting while out with Mrs L on the way home from a restaurant, well that really is the best of both worlds


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

Magnetic ride is the business.

When I first picked up my car I wasn't sure. Having now covered nearly 3000 miles in the car I don't think I could do without it.

Normal driving round town and commuting the comfort mode is great. When switched to sport mode to have a play the handling is great, having pushed the car hard i couldn't ask for it to perform any better.

Definately recommended.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dealer has been emailed, MR is confirmed as added to my spec - I deletd the storage Pack and the iPod connection to offset some of the cost


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

You won't be sorry.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Test drove a 3.2 with MR and have decided against it.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Philr said:


> Test drove a 3.2 with MR and have decided against it.


Tell us more? What made you decide against it? :?


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Aiden

My reasons are the same as some people have already stated. I thought the difference was noticable but slight - I appreciatte it depends on driving style and road conditions - and on this basis may be ideal/beneficial for some people.

It was only a 3/4 hour test drive but neither I or the passengers could detect enough difference to warrant the expense. I am not sure I would use the sport mode very often.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Did you get to experience varying road surface conditions Phil? Was it urban, country, or motorway you tried it out on?


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Well I tried it on as many surfaces/conditions as I reasonably could find - no particularly bad surfaces. Tried a few faster corners with it sport and normal - it seemed Ok even in normal mode. Perhaps I should have been going faster, but would have risked the dreaded 3 points!

Perhaps those who drive harder/track days will notice the difference more - I don't doubt there may be value for some.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Fair answere Philr,

I couldn' live with only the sportmode from MR. Too stiff, and to bumpy in daily traffic or bad roads.
I like the comfort mode very much, But the only minus, is that if you push the car, to his or your limit, you will recorgnize that you are glad you can press the buttun from MR. Because the car feels safer at that moment. Much more stabile in the corners.

I love it........and if i knew than what i know now,, i even would pay 1000 pounds more for MR.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Aiden/Rebel
I think it may also depend on your overall spec, at least it does from my perspective. I have decided against a Z4 Coupe (exhilarating though it was) and have yet to try a Cayman (but I think it is overpriced). If I go for a TT, which I probably will, I will go for a relatively basic spec, this is not because I am tight â€" (OK it probably is!) but I think the spec you have chosen is very nice and makes the â€˜completeâ€™ car; I think MR adds to this aspect.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Philr said:


> Aiden/Rebel
> I think it may also depend on your overall spec, at least it does from my perspective. I have decided against a Z4 Coupe (exhilarating though it was) and have yet to try a Cayman (but I think it is overpriced). If I go for a TT, which I probably will, I will go for a relatively basic spec, this is not because I am tight â€" (OK it probably is!) but I think the spec you have chosen is very nice and makes the â€˜completeâ€™ car; I think MR adds to this aspect.


Yeah Phil, you made me go for MR, I blame you ! :lol:

I suppose as I said, I'm spending so much anyway, as you say, the addition of MR will make the car complete - with the new springs being launched, as Speedracer said, MR is moddable now - I do like to drive on, and being located in the sticks so to speak, we have some quiet, but tricky roads - I think Sport mode might suit me fine


----------



## Smeermaas (Jan 22, 2007)

So nobody actually knows the difference in comfort between the sports suspension and the MR on normal mode? Please, I need to decide! :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How many times.....you can't turn mr off it has two settings sport and comfort :evil:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Smeermaas said:


> So nobody actually knows the difference in comfort between the sports suspension and the MR on normal mode? Please, I need to decide! :?


There was a test , in the autovisie, i posted a scan somewhere over here, (halleeluyaa @ the search function) they said that the "comfort" mode was more comfortable than the original suspension. They found the original to stiff for daily driving.
The "sport" mode was stiffer than the standaard suspension.

But, why should you order a car without driving first and test both suspensions??
We couldn't, because we ordered the car before there were any testcar's on the market.
But for the people who are going to buy a MK2, i advice to take a testdrive.

Smeermaas, nabij Maastricht? Zijt u een belg? Zoja, ik woon op steenworp afstand van U :wink:


----------



## Dieselman (Jan 22, 2007)

"The V6 Quattro is perhaps best left for brand enthusiasts, it is priced $100,900 for the manual, $104,900 for the S-Tronic."

Where do they get this crazy number? Even for NZ dollars!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Deciding on MR is a real head scratcher - its s lot of money, for something that few who have specced it say really only gleans next to imperceptible gains? :?
> 
> I'm wondering again whether to leave it on or not.........wish more folk had it , so we could get more conclusive opinions :?


I'm in exactly the same boat. :?

At the moment I've specced lowered sports suspension (10mm lower), but am contemplating MR.

As you mention, Aiden, there is very little to go on comparison wise. The MR fanboys seem to love it, but the standard suspension also gets a thumbs-up.

I assume that the ride height of MR equipped cars is no higher than cars with the bog standard suspension. :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dieselman said:


> "The V6 Quattro is perhaps best left for brand enthusiasts, it is priced $100,900 for the manual, $104,900 for the S-Tronic."
> 
> Where do they get this crazy number? Even for NZ dollars!


Agree, its worth much more. 

Worth every penny, dig deep and smile.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

vagman said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Deciding on MR is a real head scratcher - its s lot of money, for something that few who have specced it say really only gleans next to imperceptible gains? :?
> ...


I think its the same height as standard - sports is lower by 10mm did someone say - negligible anyway aesthetically, whatever about performance.

I'm going to take a chance on MR - it will hardly make the car worse anyway, its simply down to cost , but what the hell, its not much extra when you consider how much the car is costing anyway


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

AidenL said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


You're right, it's not gonna make the car any worse is it.

If I ditch sports suspension and autopack, then that will almost cover the cost. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you've sold it to yourself :wink:


----------



## Dieselman (Jan 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Dieselman said:
> 
> 
> > "The V6 Quattro is perhaps best left for brand enthusiasts, it is priced $100,900 for the manual, $104,900 for the S-Tronic."
> ...


I must be mixed up, how is this price possible. The US price is Audi TT 3.2 Quattro S-Tronic: $42,900 + Audi Magnetic Ride: $1,450; how is anyway near $100K in NZ dollars?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

vagman said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > vagman said:
> ...


I sacrificed the storage pack and the iPod interface to make a contribution towards it


----------



## Smeermaas (Jan 22, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Smeermaas said:
> 
> 
> > So nobody actually knows the difference in comfort between the sports suspension and the MR on normal mode? Please, I need to decide! :?
> ...


Ofcourse I test drove the car before ordering it but the car I tested didn't have the s-line package so no sports suspension and it didn't have magnetic ride either. The standard suspension was ok for me but the car had 17" wheels. I ordered 19" wheels plus the s-line package with sports suspension so I think the ride is going to be a lot firmer than the car I test drove. All I want to know at this moment is if the MR normal mode is more comfortable than the sports suspension... My Audi dealer thinks I shouldn't get MR because the guy who sold me the car tested it and said it's very firm even on normal setting but he doesn't know the firmness of sports suspension with 19" wheels... difficult huh? :?

Inderdaad bij Maastricht ja maar ben geen Belg, wel NL maar woon nu al weer een tijdje in Veldwezelt :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Where did you ordered your car, Smeermaas?
You could drive mine to feel the difference, if you lice so close nearby.

Your salesman has it wrong, sorry to say so.

p.s. The most off us, on this forum call the salesman : "Donkey's" 8)


----------



## Smeermaas (Jan 22, 2007)

Ordered it at Audi Coox in Rekem. If the sales guy doesn't know what he's talking about he is indeed a donkey! If you say that your TT with MR and 18" is comfortable enough then it must be with 19" as well I guess. I'm not looking for total comfort, just don't wanna bounce over the road you know :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Smeermaas said:


> I ordered 19" wheels plus the s-line package with sports suspension so I think the ride is going to be a lot firmer than the car I test drove. All I want to know at this moment is if the MR normal mode is more comfortable than the sports suspension...


I appreciate your dilemma and although I cant give an opinion on sport suspension I can on MR. 
Perhaps try looking at it like this: - If after choosing 19" wheels and sport suspension you are not altogether happy with it can you simply press a button to change it!? the answer is of course no, but with MR you can.

What attracted me to the system was it's 'switchability' it's almost like two cars in one. 'Normal' or 'comfort' is IMHO excellent, it's still 'sporty' (as it should be) but certainly not hard and crashey. It's also far far better than my old MKI and that's just in 'comfort' mode. 
'Sport' mode is subtle, it doesn't suddenly change into a hard, firm, crashey racer, it's difficult to describe but it's as though the car tenses itself. It feels flatter and more planted on the road.
When I switch the gearbox to 'S' and the suspension to 'S' it's absolutely stunning, a sharp, precise, and very quick driving experience - I love MR and I love this car, and i'm a right fussy bugger i can tell you!



Smeermaas said:


> My Audi dealer thinks I shouldn't get MR because the guy who sold me the car tested it and said it's very firm even on normal setting


All I can say to that is he must have a very sensitive bum! yes, it's firm but IMHO even 'sport' is not "very firm"

Hope this helps


----------



## Smeermaas (Jan 22, 2007)

Bryn said:


> Smeermaas said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered 19" wheels plus the s-line package with sports suspension so I think the ride is going to be a lot firmer than the car I test drove. All I want to know at this moment is if the MR normal mode is more comfortable than the sports suspension...
> ...


Thanks, this really helps a lot. Now I'm totally convinced I should go for MR because your description sounds exactly like what I would expect from it. I was leaning towards getting it anyway but you tipped me over in (hopefully) the right direction. I can only tell you for sure when I actually get the car and experience it for myself. It's perfectly alright for the suspension to be firm, I would expect nothing less from the MK2 but it was indeed the hard and crashy bit I was worried about. My girlfriend drives a Citroen C2 VTS and that car is actually hard and crashy. It's fun to drive but it get's very annoying if you're not in the mood for it and that's why I think MR would be perfect for me. I'm emailing my (ignorant) dealer now to add MR to my specs. Thanks again!

btw. How cool is it to be able to say your car has Magnetic Ride? That alone is actually enough reason to get it! :lol:


----------



## coexist (Jan 28, 2007)

I see that my neighbours are confident about MR (I live in Meeuwen/Limburg/Belgium, close to Smeermaas and Rebel) and have mine on order in Genk (Willems). I spec'd MR but reading the experiences I ponder over taking it out. If the standard suspension is firm, then that is fine for me. The adjustability is not a must have for me. I am changing my Alfa GT for the TT, so I'm used to a firm suspension and like it that way.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Smeermaas, i visit that dealer when they had the introduction, i live nearby. 
They only got one MK2 in the showroom at Coox, and it was a 2.0 silver with 17 inch wheels and nothing specials from options on that car, it looked very poor.
The salesman that helped me was abouth 25 year's old and in mine opinion not the right person too sell Audi's.

I also made some pic's of the seat's and the "leather problem" and posted them on this forum that evening. It was the same car.

When do you get you're car?

In Belgium the car's are a lot cheaper than over here in the netherlands, some TT's are more than 10.000-15.000 euro's cheaper for the same car.
Nice country if you like car's :wink:


----------



## coexist (Jan 28, 2007)

I should be getting mine in March, seems like a long time now...


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

You might be intersted to read what Porsche says about its Â£1,030 cost option for the 911. It's called PASM (Posrche Active Suspension Management). They describe it thus: "Electronic damper control system with two manually selectable settings; suspension lowered by 10 mm". It is basically similar to the Audi system. The porshe told me that PASM really comes into its own if you select larger diameter wheels. It's an option on the base 911 Carrera, but standard on the bigger wheeled, and faster Carrera S.

IMHO - its a great option to have. I have driven Porsches with and without PASM and the difference was noticible. The PASM gave a much more compliant ride on bumpy roads (on normal setting) with more grip in the corners. The steering was far less 'skittish'. On the sport setting it was firmer on fast roads, but you needed a back-brace on the bumpy ones.

I'v ordered the MR.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Indeed, and Merdeces has introduces there "agility control" on the new Merdeces C.

More and more car's will get this kind off suspension.
I think we should be glad it's available on a car like the MK2.
For those who still have the choice to order it......just get this system, you want regret it. 
It's a new technology which fit's perfect on a car like the new TT.

Leave some other "bling bling" stuff if you don;t want to spent more money, but just go for the Magnetic Ride. You want regret it.
What's power without a good suspension ?


----------



## coexist (Jan 28, 2007)

As I explained before, if standard suspension is firm and good for a sporty ride then you do not really need this as an extra. As I do not mind a firm suspension because there is only a few stretches of bumpy roads that I have to pass.


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

coexist said:


> As I explained before, if standard suspension is firm and good for a sporty ride then you do not really need this as an extra. As I do not mind a firm suspension because there is only a few stretches of bumpy roads that I have to pass.


What if you move?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Am I right in thinking that Magnetic Ride doesn't reduce the ride height in Sport, it merely firms it up. :?


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

No difference in height.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I didn't know the R8 also has magnetic Ride....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Magnetic Ride looked good tonight in TG...

The times from the stig is the answere to the question in this thread....

He drives a car on the limit so off corse the car will show some rebound...

For me this time was again the proof that MR is worth the money


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Magnetic Ride looked good tonight in TG...
> 
> The times from the stig is the answere to the question in this thread....
> 
> ...


We don't know if the track TT was equipped with MR. :? The TT Clarkson was driving was a LHD version and had red leather, whilst the track TT was RHD with black leather.

If it was MR equipped....was it turned on :?:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The TT on TG don't look good at all if it had MR.
It was rolling, ducking and diving a hell of a lot, the car was all over the place.
Based on what i saw on TG tonight i lost all convidence about MR if that TT had it switch on.
And i say it's not worth the money at all.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Just look again Hans :wink:

http://www.mininova.org/tor/571328

By the way, if you drive a car too the limit as the stig did, every car will have a roll in the body.
What did you expect , MR is like trainrails?
The V10 R8 will have Magnetic Ride also. a statement? they could easely took some sportsdempers for the R8, but they choosed for the MR.

Strange how people can judge a suspension just by looking to the television and not drive it :wink:

I drove it on the Ring, I'm glad i took it, and it's worth the money.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Magnetic Ride looked good tonight in TG...





Rebel said:


> Strange how people can judge a suspension just by looking to the television and not drive it


Contradicting yourself again Rebel :wink: Naturally because you have MR it is the only suspension setup worth considering [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hans look at that car, it is 335i....

Look at his time on hockenheim......nummer 68....

The car has also a roll-over in corner's....

But he beat's all the other car's....

I don't think you can say that a perfect car has no "roll-over" in corner's...

*68 BMW 335i 1:17.8 "Sport Auto" *
69 Aston Martin Vanquish S 1:17.8 "Sport Auto" 
70 Mercedes CLS55 AMG 1:17.8 Sport Auto 
71 Subaru Impreza WRX STi 1:17.9 "Sport Auto" 
72 Audi RS6 1:17.9 Sportauto 
73 Audi S4 1:18.1 Sportauto 
74 BMW Z4 3.0i 1:18.1 sportauto 
75 Honda S2000 1:18.2 "Sport Auto" 
76 Porsche 968 TurboS 1:18.2 Sportauto 
77 Audi RS4 Avant (B5) 1:18.2 sportauto 
78 Chevrolet Corvette C5 automatic 1:18.2 Sportauto 
79 Honda NSX-R 1:18.4 "Sport Auto" 
80 Honda NSX 3.2 1:18.4 Sportauto 
81 Honda NSX-R (3.0) 1:18.49 Sportauto 
82 Nissan 350Z 1:18.7 Sportauto 
83 Honda NSX 3.0 (1991) 1:18.77 Sportauto 
84 Audi S6 1:18.8 Sport Auto 
*85 Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 1:18.8 Sport Auto *
86 Renault Megane Sport Trophy 1:18.8 Sportauto 
87 Audi TT quattro sport 1:18.9 Sportauto 
88 Ford Focus RS 1:18.9 Sportauto 
89 Aston Martin DB7 GT 1:19.0 Sport Auto 
90 Audi S4 1:19.1 Sport Auto 
91 BMW 130i 1:19.2 "Sport Auto" 
92 Opel Astra OPC 1:19.3 "Sport Auto" 
93 VW Golf R32 1:19.3 Sportauto 
94 Honda S2000 1:19.3 sportauto 
95 Opel Speedster 1:19.5 Sportauto 
96 Honda S2000 1:19.7 sportauto 
97 Audi TT 3.2 1:19.8 "Sport Auto" 
98 Porsche 968 Club Sport 1:19.8 Sportauto 
99 Ford Focus ST 1:20.1 "Sport Auto" 
100 Porsche 928 GTS 1:20.1 Sportauto 
101 VW Golf R32 1:20.3 "Sport Auto" 
102 Renault Clio III Sport 1:20.5 Sportauto 
103 Honda Civic Type-R 1:20.9 "Sport Auto


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i think the major problem is, that the avarege TT driver never push his car to the limit or drive on a circuit and therefor MR isn't the option to take.
For those it's proberly beter to take a good sound system from Bose and the extended leather pack, because both options give the car more quality and driving fun in daily traffic

so indeed the answere on the question isn't as simple as i thought.

The people who are dubbing abouth MR, shouldn't take it, and those who want it, they don't ask it, but just take it...

That's my opinion....


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

Smeermaas said:


> What should I do? I'm confused. At the moment my ordered TT comes with the S-line package including the sports suspension and the 19" 7-spoke wheels. I don't want to be shaken about on my way to work every day so I'm looking for at least some comfort if possible. Which will provide most comfort, sports suspension or the MR on comfort setting?


It is the same problem I have!!!

I am ordering a TT 2.0 with S-line, 19" with sports suspensions included.

Should I order MR too not to have a car too hard?

Do I need to stop the car to change from comfort to sport?


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> *68 BMW 335i 1:17.8 "Sport Auto" *
> *85 Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 1:18.8 Sport Auto *
> 98 Porsche 968 Club Sport 1:19.8 Sportauto


A second slower than a 335i and a second quicker than a 968 Club Sport?

It could roll like a 2CV with that pace for all I care :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

emc3 said:


> Smeermaas said:
> 
> 
> > What should I do? I'm confused. At the moment my ordered TT comes with the S-line package including the sports suspension and the 19" 7-spoke wheels. I don't want to be shaken about on my way to work every day so I'm looking for at least some comfort if possible. Which will provide most comfort, sports suspension or the MR on comfort setting?
> ...


I think 19's and sports suspension will be a very firm/perhaps harsh ride. You can switch between comfort to sport anytime - no need to stop the car.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Just take a testdrive with Magnetic Ride before you order your car emc3


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

Your opinion is: 
"buy MR" and you can change anytime comfort and sport on move at any speed!
Right?

In Sline package sport suspention is included... if I buy MR what I get?
Sport suspension AND MR?
I have a car 10mm lowered and MR too?

So you can have:
- TT without Sline (normal suspension) with MR 
- TT with Sline (sport suspension) with MR, anyway 10 mm lower?


----------



## emc3 (Jan 9, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Just take a testdrive with Magnetic Ride before you order your car emc3


No dealer in Torino, Italy has a car with MR.

No order with MR ever done here!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

emc3 said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Just take a testdrive with Magnetic Ride before you order your car emc3
> ...


Realy??? Strange


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Not really strange, if my knowledge of the Italian market serves me. People over there tend to prefer comfort rather than sportiness and usually tend to spec less their cars than people in other countries.

It's not common to see big cars with big engines over there.


----------

